# Housel positioning observations



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees in my observation hive just built some comb where half of the frame is a "Y" and the other is the inverted "Y" and none of it is the sidways primary comb "Y" I've seen previously.

Apparently the bees didn't read that article on Housel positioning.


[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited August 05, 2004).]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In all the comb that I see in removal jobs and elsewhere, I am led to believe that the Housel theory is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Housel Positioning has been written about on the INTERNET. Therefore it must be the gospel truth. The reason beekeepers have all been totally unsuccessful for the last how many hundred years is because they didn't observe Housel positioning. Now that we have learned about small cell and Housel positioning on the internet, our beekeeping will instantly become a success. We will have no mites, no foulbrood, we will have huge crops, and our bees most importantly, will be CENTERED. Believe me.

[This message has been edited by odfrank (edited August 05, 2004).]


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Next thing we know, odfrank is going to tell us Elvis is dead...sheeesh









[This message has been edited by Branman (edited August 05, 2004).]


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

A caveat...doesn't mean that what you read ISN'T true either. You just have to take things with a grain of salt and see what works for you. If we didn't have innovation, we'd still be in the dark ages.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Being published on the Internet has nothing to do with scientific veracity, rigorous repeatable evaluation or even having the sense of a bag of hammers, all that is required is a modem. There are millions online  someone will likely listen to you. Some may even become your disciples.

If your bees are healthy, dont swarm and make a good crop, realize that you are a decent beekeeper, and you have decent bees. And that is the important thing.

Keith "If someone tells you that one or two manipulations will solve all ills, smile, nod, and back away slowly Benson



[This message has been edited by kgbenson (edited August 06, 2004).]


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

Housel positioning! I started wondering about that theory last year. My top bar hive proved that theory to be incoorect. Although, I have all of my hives still positioned that way, none have really found center. I do believe, that the two sides to the foundation help the bees draw out the comb a little better. Before I even read that article, an old beekeeper told me that there was two different sides to foundation, and to try to keep them positioned as odd and even. He never said anything about centering the nest. He is the one who claimed that they drew the comb out better, and I still stick to his theory. And that is exactly what it is, a theory!


------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA


----------

